# Rust underneath my 2003 Nissan Altima



## surgite111 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am no longer a proud owner of a 2003 Nissan Altima. 

Underneath the vehicle I have noticed a rust hole that is 3" long. This hole has rusted through. I have brought the vehicle to the dealership and was told that the vehicle is 5 years old and may not be covered under warranty. I for one have a serious problem with that. 

The floor of the vehicle is not solid, if you peel away the carpet of your 2003 Nissan Altima, you will notice on the driver side and passenger side that sheet metal has been welded on top of the floor. (there is a posting of the pics somewhere in nissanforums.com which was posted a few years ago. I will have to do some research and repost it) What happened in my case moisture has seeped through the welds of the plate and got trapped between the floor and the sheet metal forming rust. 

If you don't have a problem with rust now, I assure you that the same problem that happened to me will happen to you. Be vigilant and pro-active and demand that Nissan improves the integrity of the floor. 

At this point I don't know what to do. The hole will continue to get worse and the floor will not support the weight of the seat and the occupant making for a serious safety issue. It is already a health issue because fumes come into the vehicle. Just last week I ran over a plastic bag on the highway which ended up getting caught on the heat shield and melted. The fumes of the burning plastic came into the vehicle and has caused me to get ill.

Check your Nissan Altimas and don't run into the same problem!


----------

